# ارجو مساعدتي في تقرير transistor و amplifier



## medical-eng (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني ارجو المساعدةقدر الاستطاعة
المطلوب 
objective عن الامبليفير 
مقدمة تحوي شرح نظري 
انواع الامبليفير مع شرح كل نوع
تطبيقات عليها application
والconclusion

ونفس المطلوب عن الترانزيستر
:3: بليز تساعدوني عندي 9 عناصر ومخي مضغوط حدة بمواد ثانية


----------



## eng_mohand (11 مايو 2007)

لا تنساني بالدعاء ,يارب تستفيد منهم ولو احتجت شرح اي حاجه منهم ممكن تتواصل معي على ال*****


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 مايو 2007)

*Thirostor*

السلام عليكم،،،،

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير

في المرفق معلومات عن الثيروستور ارجوا من الله ان ينال اعجابكم


----------------------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Asmar07 (14 مايو 2007)

لمعلومات اساسية عن الترانزستور يمكن الذهاب علي 



http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/basics/transistors.htm

ونسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## medical-eng (15 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على المساعدة 
ربي يساعدكم ويوفقكم بكل اموركم 
مهندس محمد يامن 
م- محمد
اخي اسمر


----------



## KhaliD26080 (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هذه هدية بسيطة 
و دعواتك لنا


----------



## hisham badawi (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

احب اشكر كل اللى شارك في الموضوع


----------



## eng_moha_med (28 أبريل 2010)

كان نفسى افيدك


----------

